# Cat due to give birth any day - advice please!



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

My bsh girl is due to give birth tomorrow. It is hers and mine first litter.

She had some mucus come from her bits on Thurs night and then again yesterday evening but she shows no signs of giving birth yet. She is very relaxed, sleeping alot. I felt the babies move today.

How long should I wait until I phone the vet for advice. I thought she would go into labour shortly after I saw the mucus. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Emma x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

my british had a litter 3 weeks ago, she had mucous coming away on the sunday and didnt give birth untill the following friday, she likes to keep me waiting.

For now i would keep a close eye on her as birth could be very close, if the mucous turns very bloody or brown ring the vet asap.

Iam no expert but if you need any help/advice or your just worried i can pm you my number, i know how nerve wracking it can be however many litters youve had.

I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Jen

Thanks very much for your kind reply.

I do feel better knowing that your girl made you wait several days after seeing mucus.

I am keeping a close eye on her. She is in my bedroom at night. She is sleeping a lot better than me at the moment as I keep waking up to check on her!

I will keep you posted.

Emma x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You will soon get used to functioning without sleep lol.

Iam a nervous wreck while there pregnant, iam a little releived once there born, but not much because anything can happen.

I dont relax untill they have seen the vet, iam sure youve done your homework so you no what to expect. 

Chances are she will have them at night time, i always set my alarm every couple of hours after day 63, i would hate to sleep through,

I hope they arrive safely, keep me posted and if you need anything at all iam happy to help.
jen x


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree cats often have kittens at night. My female used to climb on the bed and crawl under the blankets minutes before the first kitten was born to let me know. They often try to warn you but if you are not sure alarm set at 1 hour may be safer than two. A lot can happen over 2 hours. Good luck with your litter. If she wants to sleep near you let her.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you.

We are now day 67 and nothing yet. She is so relaxed! She is a bit wet down there again today - hopefully today will be the day!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hope fully today will be the day!

what colour ase you expecting?


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

dont panic have had girls go to 72 day before,so long has mum is not showing signs of stress all will be ok.towels and hot water bottle as the ready ??


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Everything ready, I am so nervous. I can't stop looking at her tummy. Her babies are somersaulting all over the place! She is so relaxed though.


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

good luck hope all goes well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww good luck,xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Has she popped yet hunny?? xx

or she still holding out on you? xx


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

We are all waiting here for you Let us know when it all happens.Good luck


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news yet Emma?


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

What a night! 

Last night Daisy, my bsh gave birth to three gorgeous kittens. It was both of our first times. The first one arrived at 12.15pm and the last one at 1.15am. She then cleaned herself up but didn't appear very interested in the kittens (although she did bring them up onto my bed). She didn't appear to have any milk.

Anyway this morning she was panting (I have heard this is quite common). She still didn't seem to be feeding these little ones so just to be on the safe side I took her to the vets. They thought they could feel more in her. They xrayed her and she had another 3! They injected her with Oxy....... (can't remember what it is called) in the hope she would deliver these naturally, but no!

Well, 15 mins ago I had a call from the vet to say the caesaran went well and I now have 6 healthy kittens. I can pick them up at 5pm. She was just coming round from the anaesthetic.

The three she had last night are colourpoints but I am not sure what the other three are yet.

I just hope now that she is able to feed them herself and that her milk comes in. 

Emma x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woohoo congratulations


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

That's fantastic news that you have 6 healthy kittens, although it's a shame that it was so traumatic for mum.

Hope they continue to do well

Lou
X


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations - your vet has done well to get them all out alive. You will find the recovery from a caesarean is very quick indeed and she will be just as proud of them as if she had given birth naturally. I'm sorry it had to be a caesarean but hey, at least it is during normal surgery hours which will keep the costs down quite a lot. Now have a good sleep and enjoy them!
Liz


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

lizward said:


> Congratulations - your vet has done well to get them all out alive. You will find the recovery from a caesarean is very quick indeed and she will be just as proud of them as if she had given birth naturally. I'm sorry it had to be a caesarean but hey, at least it is during normal surgery hours which will keep the costs down quite a lot. Now have a good sleep and enjoy them!
> Liz


Hi Liz

I am really pleased that the vet managed to get them out alive as he did warn me they may have died.

I'm not sure he has kept the costs down though as he quoted me £500 with an xray on top. I'm really glad it wasn't in the middle of the night as I dread to think how much it would have cost! (but of course i would have paid anything to have my Daisy safe and well and the kittens are a bonus!)

I thought £500 was quite steep, what does everyone else think?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oxytocin? To try and get her contracting again?

I had budgeted about £500 if I had needed to pay for a c sect. I was told to expect that much.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine was about £500 in the early hours of the morning, as I recall.

Liz


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Emma & congratulations.
Not quite the first experience either of you were hoping for, but just glad Mum & kitts are well! 

I paid £326.00 for an x-ray then c-section recently. 2 of the 3 kittens that were 'stuck' survived. Thankfully I have 3 healthy kittens & mum.
Arizona(mum) recovered really quickly & thankfully as she had delivered a kitten before the c-section knew what to do!
The kittens are coming up to 3 weeks old this week so I will be posting photos in due course. 

Daisy's milk should hopefully 'come in' now the birthing is over & the kittens should latch on easier now she is a baldy!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you all including your vet. A job well done all round and in at the deep end by the sound of it!
It's a shame under the circumstances you can't get a quote first from the vet!
Hope mum and kittens do well and she isn't traumatised by her experience!
Best of luck


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, that's really reassuring that Arizona recovered well and knew what to do.

I'm a bit nervous about picking her up from the vets but hopefully she and her kittens well be OK.

Emma x



Sungold-Bengals said:


> Hi Emma & congratulations.
> Not quite the first experience either of you were hoping for, but just glad Mum & kitts are well!
> 
> I paid £326.00 for an x-ray then c-section recently. 2 of the 3 kittens that were 'stuck' survived. Thankfully I have 3 healthy kittens & mum.
> ...


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you!



lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations to you all including your vet. A job well done all round and in at the deep end by the sound of it!
> It's a shame under the circumstances you can't get a quote first from the vet!
> Hope mum and kittens do well and she isn't traumatised by her experience!
> Best of luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Emmag said:


> Thanks, that's really reassuring that Arizona recovered well and knew what to do.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about picking her up from the vets but hopefully she and her kittens well be OK.
> 
> Emma x


if you have any worries pop on here and im sure someone will be around to offer advise, fingers crossed all goes well ,xxxx let us know when you have them home,xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

HUGE congratulations on your new arrivals! Sorry the birth was a bit traumatic but thank goodness the bubbies are well I know how terrifying it is as I had my first litter in June & I'm expecting my second in December Still feel as nervous but fingers crossed it goes well

Piccy's are a must when you get chance congrats again


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the babies and i hope your girl gets over her ordeal quickly, bless her xx

Now the fun to come hunny  lol xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aww congratulations on your babies, hope things go a bit smoother for you and mum from now on. x


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Emma

hopefully Daisy is back home by now all settled in with her new 'brood'.

Hope all goes well from now on in x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Emma - congratulations on the birth of your and Daisy's first litter. 

Just sorry to read how traumatic it all became  but glad that the vet was able to rescue the three who were unwilling to be born naturally.  

Hope that Daisy and all her babies are doing well now.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. Daisy is now home. She is just laying on my bed. She is still out of it from the anaesthetic. Babies are hungry and for some reason only one nipple has milk in it. Will the others get milk in them soon? I have just gave them some Cimicat (some fed and some didn't).

Here is the first picture of them all together (there is six although I think one is hiding!)


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww they look like a purrfect little family.
The stimulation of the kittens suckling should stimulate milk production into the other teats, but as you have been doing already keep on eye on the milk situation.
In theory they should end up with a teat each full of milk.

The kittens look lovely & good weights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

What a fab picture - I love all the different colours you have there!

I hope all the milk comes in OK and that they continue to do well

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

aw theyre lovely  xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwww beautiful bubbas! They look lovely & chubby! Hopefully as mum comes around her milk is 'let down' & the bubs can have a good fill up!

I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Emmag said:


> Thanks guys. Daisy is now home. She is just laying on my bed. She is still out of it from the anaesthetic. Babies are hungry and for some reason only one nipple has milk in it. Will the others get milk in them soon? I have just gave them some Cimicat (some fed and some didn't).
> 
> Here is the first picture of them all together (there is six although I think one is hiding!)
> 
> View attachment 11592


Kepp latching them on, through the day, and as often as you can through the night, the stimulation will help bring the milk in.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless they are gorgeous, i love all the colours, you must be so proud,keep us posted they are just beautiful,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww just read this well done  keep up the great work and yep we want to know how they all get on  *


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your advice and support. I really appreciate it. I have just taken a couple more photos. I know you shouldn't have favourites but the chocolate boy is so cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god they are so cute, awww i want them all,lol, mum is a lovely colour to shes gorgeous,


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Cogratulations. Do keep on checking on the milk and if in doubt phone the vet He may be able to give you something to bring the milk on. Try not to leave it until the evening if there is no milk there. Keep us all informed and we will all help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

mum is gorgeous!!! Congratulations on the birth of all 6 - even if it was traumatic! Will thewhite ones develop colouring like mum?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there lovely emma, love the little choccy! one of your colourpoints is slightly darker than the others, what colour do you think it will be?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations they are all gorgeous, fingers crossed that the milk comes in properly


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I hope I'm not being too hasty but I think Daisy's milk has finally come through! She is happily feeding five of them at the moment. 

Last night I was up every two hours just topping them up and I am pleased to say they have all put weight on. I did think a few wouldn't make it last night as I wasn't having a lot of luck with a bottle. I am now using a dropper and this is working better.

The kittens are a bit dirty as Daisy didn't seem to be cleaning them but again this morning she started cleaning them. 

Fingers crossed that they all do well.

Emma x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

brilliant news - you must be a really good surrogate!


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> there lovely emma, love the little choccy! one of your colourpoints is slightly darker than the others, what colour do you think it will be?


Hi Jen

Yes the darker one is exactly the same colour as mum. I suppose it will be a choc point or choc tortie point.

I have to take them back to the vets tomorrow for a check up, I will ask if they can sex them as to me they look different every time I look!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Emma, Daisy on the arrival of these really cute babies,glad everyone is doing so well


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Emmag said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Yes the darker one is exactly the same colour as mum. I suppose it will be a choc point or choc tortie point.
> 
> I have to take them back to the vets tomorrow for a check up, I will ask if they can sex them as to me they look different every time I look!!


Oh thats lovely, iam so glad there doing well


----------

